# The Terry Fox Foundation



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

A run is being organised At the American University. It is a fun and healthy way to raise funds, I took part a few years ago in Qatar and run pushing my Then baby daughter in a stroller! 

for anyone interested, more info here Cairo, Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds like fun... I would go if I could stroll.. or if you want to go I will have the children for you. x


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sounds like fun... I would go if I could stroll.. or if you want to go I will have the children for you. x



That's about my limit too..I have become so lazy since moving here, I don't do gyms, and not so keen on the hash harriers party "jokes".... 

In fact I'm heading in the direction of a unhealthy lazy prude who needs a good kick up the backside, no who am I kidding I'm there already!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL yes definitely you can stroll! When I went in Qatar it was so well organised, it was very much like an all family event, not every one run, many ladies just wAlked. They also had a couple o bouncy castles for the younger ones and music, and barbaque and a carnival atmosphere.

i hope this one will be as much fun! I think I will go, we can meet there if youd like?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> LOL yes definitely you can stroll! When I went in Qatar it was so well organised, it was very much like an all family event, not every one run, many ladies just wAlked. They also had a couple o bouncy castles for the younger ones and music, and barbaque and a carnival atmosphere.
> 
> i hope this one will be as much fun! I think I will go, we can meet there if youd like?




Yes ok I am up for that.. be nice to see you and the children but what campus is it?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahh is that a Friday? cant do it if it is


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

yay that'll be nice! will send you a PM when i talk to OH, He will know as I believe he will be working there in one of the barbaques, lol.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahh is that a Friday? cant do it if it is


saturday morning...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will ask Kate and Jane if they fancy it..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I found this 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/429358_10151277126562386_1554432448_n.jpg


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Aykalam!
Actually my husband just told me that he will not be there (so I guess there'll br no bbq then...), but i can still go if you'd like to come with me, and if anyonen else wants to join, then even better


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Thanks Aykalam!
> Actually my husband just told me that he will not be there (so I guess there'll br no bbq then...), but i can still go if you'd like to come with me, and if anyonen else wants to join, then even better


I'm not very sporty  but if I can get any of my mates to go along I might join you. I'll let you know


----------

